# Re: 58th Bn CEF



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Rhett <lawson@cclacbrome.qc.ca>* on *Sat, 05 Feb 2000 11:20:33 -0500*
Hello L.N. Swift.
The 58th was known as the 58th Westmount Rifles and as a unit was not
mobilized for WWI, however elements of it and other Montreal Units formed
the 14th Bn CEF, known as The Royal Montreal Regiment.   the 58th gave up
their order of battle after cessation of WWI and the RMR now perpetuates
the 58th..  The amalgamation took place on July 2, 1920.  The Royal
Montreal Regiment armoury is located at 4625 St. Catherine Street West,
Westmount, Montreal, Qubec.  There is no official history of the 58th
only that of the RMR.  However, there is a small hand folder which was
produced in the ‘70s that gave some additional information about the
58th.  If you wish, contact me personally and I will attempt to locate a
photocopy and forward it to you.
Col. Rhett Lawson ret‘d
former CO and HCOL
The Royal Montreal Regiment.
L.N. Swift wrote:
> I am doing some family history research and have found a relative who
> served in this Unit 1915 - 19.  Have not been able to find any info on
> unit, battle honours, what unit, if any, perpetuates the 58th.  Anyone
> got any suggestions for info sources?
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *hugh jones <abc@ii.ca>* on *Sat, 05 Feb 2000 09:21:28 -0800*
The 58th Battalion the CEF is perpetuated  by the Royal Regiment of
Canada.
In the Great War this battalion was part of the 9th Brigade, 3rd Division.
My information is dated, according to "The Canadian Military Experience
1867 - 1983 A Bibliography" by O.A.Cooke, published by the department of
National Defence.   There has been no history written of this battalion.
However, there have been a number of histories written about the Royal
Regiment of Canada.
If you can examine    "Marching To Armageddon - Canadians in the Great war
1914 - 1919" by Desmond Morton and J.L. Granatstein
you will find that this work will give you a back ground to the events
experienced by the 58th.
Hugh Jones
abc@ii.ca
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sat, 05 Feb 2000 11:06:36 -0800*
>From Ian Edwards:
I think that Rhett Lawson has mistaken your request. I believe you are
asking about the 58th Battalion, Canadian Expeditionery Force, during
the First World War. The Battalion is perpetuated today by The Royal
Regiment of Canada, located in Toronto. While Rhett is correct in his
comments about the 58th Regiment, we had a different system of
naming/numbering for units sent to Europe during that conflict. During
WW1 battalions were formed and given sequential numerical designations
that with only a few exceptions had no numerical relationship with any
existing Militia regiment. There were 258 infantry battalions rasied for
Europe, most of them "drafts" in that they did not serve "in the field"
as such but were reinforcements. There were also mounted rifle units,
and two battalions that were sent to Siberia, but I‘m, for once, trying
to keep the story simple.
The 58th Battn, CEF, was raised in Central Ontario under the authority
of General Order 103A, headquartered at Niagara-on-the-Lake, Ont. Sailed
for England 22 Nov 15. Served in France/Belgium as part of 9th Infy Bde,
3rd Cdn Div. Officially disbanded 15 Sep 20 however all the troops would
have been home a year or more earlier.
IIRC the Battle Honours for most CEF battns were published in a series
of General Orders in 1929. I don‘t have that copy available at hand, but
a check of the RRofC unit history will likely tell you just which
Honours came from the 58th. The RRofC also perpetuates the 3rd, 123rd,
124th, 170th, and 204th Battns, CEF.
Try: "Battle Royal A History of the Royal Regiment of Canada
1862-1962." Toronto, privately published. Author D.J. Goodspeed. Usually
still available in many larger public libraries. Of course this book
dwells on the RRofCs significant WW2 history in NW Europe but it might
have something about the 58th CEF. Good hunting!
"L.N. Swift" wrote:
> 
> I am doing some family history research and have found a relative who
> served in this Unit 1915 - 19.  Have not been able to find any info on
> unit, battle honours, what unit, if any, perpetuates the 58th.  Anyone
> got any suggestions for info sources?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Sat, 05 Feb 2000 15:11:22 -0500*
At 10:06 AM 2/5/00 -0500, you wrote:
>I am doing some family history research and have found a relative who
>served in this Unit 1915 - 19.  Have not been able to find any info on
>unit, battle honours, what unit, if any, perpetuates the 58th.  Anyone
>got any suggestions for info sources?
The following information is presented in "Over the Top! The Canadian
Infantry in the First World War."
58th Infantry Battalion, C.E.F.
Authority: General Order 103a of 15 August 1915
Recruiting Area: Military District M.D. 2 Central Ontario
Service:
Canada: May 21, 1915 to Nov 22, 1915
England: Nov 30, 1915 to Feb 20, 1916
France: Feb 22, 1916 to Feb 10, 1919
Canada: Returned aboard "BALTIC" Mar 22, 1919
Officers Commanding:
Lieutenant Colonel H.A. Genet, D.S.O. - Nov 22, 1915 to Jan 11, 1918
Lieutenant Colonel R.A. McFarlane, D.S.O. - Jan 12, 1918 to Demobilization
Victoria Cross Awards: Corporal Harry Garnet Bedford Miner, Aug 8, 1918
Battle Honours:
Mount Sorrell
Somme, 1916
Flers-Coucelette
Ancre Heights
Arras, 1917, ‘18
Vimy, 1917
Hill 70
Ypres, 1917
Passchendaele
Amiens
Scarpe, 1918
Drocourt-Queant
Hindenberg Line
Canal du Nord
Cambrai, 1918
Pursuit to Mons
France and Flanders, 1916-18
I also have the following on the VC winner Miner:
MINER, Cpl., Harry Garnet Bedford 58th Bn., C.E.F., France 8 August,1918. 
     VC: Demuin, France, 8 Aug 1918
     Born: Cedar Spring, ON, 24 June 1891
     Died: 8 Aug 1918
Miner‘s VC was awarded posthumously. 
8 Aug 1918 was the start of the Batlle of Amiens: "General Sir Arthur
William Currie mounts four day assault on Amiens with the Canadian Corps,
backed by Australians marks the start of "Canada‘s Hundred Days," a string
of almost continuous victories, during which the Canadian Corps played the
major role in breaking the German lines and driving them back along the
Western Front, culminating in the First World War armistice of Nov. 11.
German General Erich Ludendorff called 8 August the "black day of the
German army."
Three other Canadian VCs were also won that day, these were:
Lt. James Edward Tait, 78th Battalion, CEF, Amiens, France posthumous
Cpl Herman James Good, 13th Battalion, CEF, Near Amiens, France
Pte John Bernard Croake, 13 Battalion, CEF, Amiens, France
Four others were won the next day and another nine by 2 September if I
counted correctly, making a totoal of seventeeen Canadian VCs within 30
days.
Hope this helps with your research.
Pro Patria
Mike
Michael O‘Leary
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Martin Schenkel <martins@smartt.com>* on *Sat, 05 Feb 2000 12:03:27 -0800*
Hi,
‘Battle Royal: A history of the Royal Regiment of Canada 1862-1962‘ has some
excellent info on the 58th Bn. If you cannot find a copy, I have one, and
would be willing to help out.
Ian Edwards wrote:
> >From Ian Edwards:
>
> I think that Rhett Lawson has mistaken your request. I believe you are
> asking about the 58th Battalion, Canadian Expeditionery Force, during
> the First World War. The Battalion is perpetuated today by The Royal
> Regiment of Canada, located in Toronto. While Rhett is correct in his
> comments about the 58th Regiment, we had a different system of
> naming/numbering for units sent to Europe during that conflict. During
> WW1 battalions were formed and given sequential numerical designations
> that with only a few exceptions had no numerical relationship with any
> existing Militia regiment. There were 258 infantry battalions rasied for
> Europe, most of them "drafts" in that they did not serve "in the field"
> as such but were reinforcements. There were also mounted rifle units,
> and two battalions that were sent to Siberia, but I‘m, for once, trying
> to keep the story simple.
>
> The 58th Battn, CEF, was raised in Central Ontario under the authority
> of General Order 103A, headquartered at Niagara-on-the-Lake, Ont. Sailed
> for England 22 Nov 15. Served in France/Belgium as part of 9th Infy Bde,
> 3rd Cdn Div. Officially disbanded 15 Sep 20 however all the troops would
> have been home a year or more earlier.
>
> IIRC the Battle Honours for most CEF battns were published in a series
> of General Orders in 1929. I don‘t have that copy available at hand, but
> a check of the RRofC unit history will likely tell you just which
> Honours came from the 58th. The RRofC also perpetuates the 3rd, 123rd,
> 124th, 170th, and 204th Battns, CEF.
>
> Try: "Battle Royal A History of the Royal Regiment of Canada
> 1862-1962." Toronto, privately published. Author D.J. Goodspeed. Usually
> still available in many larger public libraries. Of course this book
> dwells on the RRofCs significant WW2 history in NW Europe but it might
> have something about the 58th CEF. Good hunting!
>
> "L.N. Swift" wrote:
> >
> > I am doing some family history research and have found a relative who
> > served in this Unit 1915 - 19.  Have not been able to find any info on
> > unit, battle honours, what unit, if any, perpetuates the 58th.  Anyone
> > got any suggestions for info sources?
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Rhett <lawson@cclacbrome.qc.ca>* on *Mon, 07 Feb 2000 08:58:55 -0500*
Hello Major Laverne Swift
Sorry about all that, and I was mistaken about your request thinking you
were asking about the 58th Regiment - Westmout Rifles.............
Rhett Lawson
L.N. Swift wrote:
> Thanks to everyone who responded to my request for info.  This has been
> of great help, I will be referring to the books mentioned for more
> info.  The gentleman I am researching is my wife‘s grandfather and we
> have found he enlisted when the unit was formed, Aug. 1915, and was
> demobbed in 1919.
>
> Thanks again from an old soldier
> Laverne Swift Maj. Retd RRRR, RNBR, 3 Fd, 1NSHN
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lawson" <kplawson@csolve.net>* on *Sat, 5 Feb 2000 12:42:04 -0800*
The 1920 compiled records of  the Canadian Expeditionary Force CEF give
the following information on the 58th OVERSEAS BATTALION OF THE CEF
Raised in Toronto Ontario  However it is possible it was a Montreal or
French Speaking Battalion
Absorbed by the 10th RESERVE BATTALION at  Bramshott England
   Note a Reserve Battalion was both a Battle School for current conditions
in the trenches and attempted to provided replacements to units raised in
the same geographical area in Canada.
The 10th RESERVE BATTALION provided replacements to the 22nd  Presently
R22R which served with the 5th  Brigade of the 2nd Division of the CEF in
France.
Once again check Clive Laws previous explanations on how to obtain service
records from National Archives.
Keith Lawson
----- Original Message -----
From: L.N. Swift 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 05, 2000 7:06 AM
Subject: 58th Bn CEF
> I am doing some family history research and have found a relative who
> served in this Unit 1915 - 19.  Have not been able to find any info on
> unit, battle honours, what unit, if any, perpetuates the 58th.  Anyone
> got any suggestions for info sources?
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 07 Feb 2000 21:31:03 -0800*
Your 1920 record likely contains a typo. The 58th fought as such in the
field. By coincidence, I attended a chapter meeting of the Military
Collectors‘ Club of Canada in Edmonton yesterday. One Edmontonian showed
us an MM group to an original 58th member. He resided in Western Canada
prior to enlistment - an exception that must prove the rule re Central
Ont or Toronto recruiting area.
As an additional check to make sure about the 58th, I just checked a
handy-dandy fold out chart that Clive Law published a few years ago
showing the formation signs of WW1 and WW2. Yes, there, the 58th Battn
is again shown as wearing the french grey bleu d‘horizon rectangle of
the 3rd Canadian Div. surmounted by a dark blue for 9th Inf Bde
triangle marking it as the third senior battn of that brigade.They were
brigaded with the 43rd and 52nd Battalions, and the 60th Battalion which
was replaced by the 116th. along with the 9th Trench Mortar Battery.
Lawson wrote:
> 
> The 1920 compiled records of  the Canadian Expeditionary Force CEF give
> the following information on the 58th OVERSEAS BATTALION OF THE CEF
> Raised in Toronto Ontario  However it is possible it was a Montreal or
> French Speaking Battalion
> Absorbed by the 10th RESERVE BATTALION at  Bramshott England
>    Note a Reserve Battalion was both a Battle School for current conditions
> in the trenches and attempted to provided replacements to units raised in
> the same geographical area in Canada.
> The 10th RESERVE BATTALION provided replacements to the 22nd  Presently
> R22R which served with the 5th  Brigade of the 2nd Division of the CEF in
> France.
> Once again check Clive Laws previous explanations on how to obtain service
> records from National Archives.
> Keith Lawson
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: L.N. Swift 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 05, 2000 7:06 AM
> Subject: 58th Bn CEF
> 
> > I am doing some family history research and have found a relative who
> > served in this Unit 1915 - 19.  Have not been able to find any info on
> > unit, battle honours, what unit, if any, perpetuates the 58th.  Anyone
> > got any suggestions for info sources?
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 14:31:30 -0800*
Francois from Ian Edwards:
Perhaps what you are thinking of/looking for is the
flash of the 56 Canadian Reconnaisance/Squadron. Red letters on yellow.
Worn in 1956 of course in the Middle East. IIRC most of the troopers
came from the RCD and afterwards became the nucleus of the Regular Force
component of the FGH. Wayne Cline in Winnipeg often has this flash for
sale at Marway Militaria. 
Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> 
> Sorry !!!!!
> 
> No Flashes issued for 56 Transport
> 
> We wore armlets with:
> 
> R.C.A.S.C. flash across the top,  U.N.E.F. Badge underneath followed by your
> rank insignia below
> 
> The actual cap badge worn was UNEF.
> 
> Larry
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Click here for Free Video!!
>  http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: F. A. 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 2:17 PM
> Subject: Re: Re service in the Middle East and Germany
> 
> > Moose and Larry,
> >
> >         I‘ve been collecting Cdn Army shoulder flashes cloth for 22
> > years, one that has been alluding me is the 56 Transport shoulder flash,
> > I‘m pretty there was one. If not you can correct me.
> >
> > thanks in advance
> >
> > Francois
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> >
> > > Moose Interesting that you were in fort Chambly in 1966I was in Fort
> > > Henry at the time - 64 to 67serve in Raffa - 1960 - 61I was the Chief
> > > Clerk of 56 Transport at the time. When in Germany I was with Bde HQ -
> > > Central Registry and thewith the Records Detachment. Looked after the
> > > Kline Huskies in the Soest Area 66 and 67 Good
> > > Luck -----------------------------------------------------
> > > Click here for Free Video!!
> > >  http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> > >
> > >      ----- Original Message -----
> > >      From: Moose
> > >      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >      Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 8:08 AM
> > >      Subject: thank you note
> > >       I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU  THAT RESPONDEDTO MY COMMENTIT
> > >      IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE MILITARY-if I offended
> > >      some of youI did not mean doI apologize to all of youI serve
> > >      in Germany alsoI was at fort chambly around 66in the middle
> > >      east 63at fort raffawhat a ****  hole that wasI was with 56
> > >      Canadian transportwhich was call service Corp at that
> > >      timebut I serve mostly on static bases driving big wheel
> > >      aroundradar baseI know some of you where in infantryI give
> > >      my hat to you guyswell I hope some of you will stay in
> > >      touchi whant to thank  the one who made  me check my
> > >      spellingthis was neet thank
> > >      youmoose----------------------------------------------------
> > >
> > >      Click here for Free Video!!
> > >       http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> > >
> >
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sat, 11 Mar 2000 14:59:50 -0700*
--------------DF2B2EA0330F52C8A1797789
Ian,
        sigh... that‘s the one, looks like my low-grade amnesia is kicking in
again. Thanks...
Francois
Ian Edwards wrote:
> Francois from Ian Edwards:
>
> Perhaps what you are thinking of/looking for is the
> flash of the 56 Canadian Reconnaisance/Squadron. Red letters on yellow.
> Worn in 1956 of course in the Middle East. IIRC most of the troopers
> came from the RCD and afterwards became the nucleus of the Regular Force
> component of the FGH. Wayne Cline in Winnipeg often has this flash for
> sale at Marway Militaria.
>
> Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> >
> > Sorry !!!!!
> >
> > No Flashes issued for 56 Transport
> >
> > We wore armlets with:
> >
> > R.C.A.S.C. flash across the top,  U.N.E.F. Badge underneath followed by your
> > rank insignia below
> >
> > The actual cap badge worn was UNEF.
> >
> > Larry
> > -----------------------------------------------------
> > Click here for Free Video!!
> >  http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: F. A. 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 2:17 PM
> > Subject: Re: Re service in the Middle East and Germany
> >
> > > Moose and Larry,
> > >
> > >         I‘ve been collecting Cdn Army shoulder flashes cloth for 22
> > > years, one that has been alluding me is the 56 Transport shoulder flash,
> > > I‘m pretty there was one. If not you can correct me.
> > >
> > > thanks in advance
> > >
> > > Francois
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> > >
> > > > Moose Interesting that you were in fort Chambly in 1966I was in Fort
> > > > Henry at the time - 64 to 67serve in Raffa - 1960 - 61I was the Chief
> > > > Clerk of 56 Transport at the time. When in Germany I was with Bde HQ -
> > > > Central Registry and thewith the Records Detachment. Looked after the
> > > > Kline Huskies in the Soest Area 66 and 67 Good
> > > > Luck -----------------------------------------------------
> > > > Click here for Free Video!!
> > > >  http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> > > >
> > > >      ----- Original Message -----
> > > >      From: Moose
> > > >      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >      Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 8:08 AM
> > > >      Subject: thank you note
> > > >       I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU  THAT RESPONDEDTO MY COMMENTIT
> > > >      IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE MILITARY-if I offended
> > > >      some of youI did not mean doI apologize to all of youI serve
> > > >      in Germany alsoI was at fort chambly around 66in the middle
> > > >      east 63at fort raffawhat a ****  hole that wasI was with 56
> > > >      Canadian transportwhich was call service Corp at that
> > > >      timebut I serve mostly on static bases driving big wheel
> > > >      aroundradar baseI know some of you where in infantryI give
> > > >      my hat to you guyswell I hope some of you will stay in
> > > >      touchi whant to thank  the one who made  me check my
> > > >      spellingthis was neet thank
> > > >      youmoose----------------------------------------------------
> > > >
> > > >      Click here for Free Video!!
> > > >       http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> > > >
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------DF2B2EA0330F52C8A1797789
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------DF2B2EA0330F52C8A1797789--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lawson" <kplawson@csolve.net>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 12:34:09 -0800*
Moose
           When were you in 56 Truck ? I was there Feb 62 - Feb 63 home 
less then a year then 1 Truck. don‘t see you up on the Corps Page.
   For you guys reference  the old NATO Brigade in early 60s we had one 
lad in three years had 365 occurrence reports. That‘s the one‘s they 
knew of.  RCEME remember Everte when your recovery forgot they had the 
Mark III up and remodeled the house fronts on old highway 1 ? And the 
pleasure of working hard, next to the glue factory, with a south wind, 
and a hang over.
GO HUSKIES GO
NIL SINE LABORE
Keith Lawson
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Moose
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 5:08 AM
  Subject: thank you note
  I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU  THAT RESPONDED
  TO MY COMMENT
  IT IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE MILITARY
  -if I offended some of you
  I did not mean do
  I apologize to all of you
  I serve in Germany also
  I was at fort chambly around 66
  in the middle east 63
  at fort raffa
  what a ****  hole that was
  I was with 56 Canadian transport
  which was call service Corp at that time
  but I serve mostly on static bases driving big wheel around
  radar base
  I know some of you where in infantry
  I give my hat to you guys
  well I hope some of you will stay in touch
  i whant to thank  the one who made  me check my spelling
  this was neet thank you
  moose----------------------------------------------------
  Click here for Free Video!!
   http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 

http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Moose 
When were you in 56 Truck ? I was there Feb 62 - Feb 63 home less then a 
year
then 1 Truck. don‘t see you up on the Corps Page.
 For you guys reference  the old NATO 
Brigade in
early 60s we had one lad in three years had 365 occurrence reports. 
That‘s the
one‘s they knew of. RCEME remember Everte when your recovery 
forgot they
had the Mark III up and remodeled the house fronts on old highway 1 ? 
And the
pleasure of working hard, next to the glue factory, with a south wind, 
and a
hang over.
GO HUSKIES GO 
NIL SINE LABORE
Keith Lawson
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Moose 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 
5:08
  AM
  Subject: thank you note

  I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU THAT 
RESPONDED
  TO MY COMMENT
  IT IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE 
MILITARY
  -if I offended some of you
  I did not mean do
  I apologize to all of you
  I serve in Germany also
  I was at fort chambly around 66
  in the middle east 63
  at fort raffa
  what a ****  hole that was
  I was with 56 Canadian transport
  which was call service Corp at that 
time
  but I serve mostly on static bases driving big 
wheel
  around
  radar base
  I know some of you where in infantry
  I give my hat to you guys
  well I hope some of you will stay in 
touch
  i whant to thank the one who made me 
check my
  spelling
  this was neet thank you
  moose----------------------------------------------------Cli
ck here
  for Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Moose" <moose@cancom.net>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 18:15:03 -0500*
Mr. Lawson
I serve in 61 62
was good in those days
sleep in the old camels barn
then move to the new little huts
but there were lots a drinking then
now I suffer
moos
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Lawson
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Sunday, March 12, 2000 3:34 PM
  Subject: Re: 56  1 Truck
  Moose
             When were you in 56 Truck ? I was there Feb 62 - Feb 63 
home less then a year then 1 Truck. don‘t see you up on the Corps Page.
     For you guys reference the old NATO Brigade in early 60s we had one 
lad in three years had 365 occurrence reports. That‘s the one‘s they 
knew of.  RCEME remember Everte when your recovery forgot they had the 
Mark III up and remodeled the house fronts on old highway 1 ? And the 
pleasure of working hard, next to the glue factory, with a south wind, 
and a hang over.
  GO HUSKIES GO
  NIL SINE LABORE
  Keith Lawson
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Moose
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 5:08 AM
    Subject: thank you note
    I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU  THAT RESPONDED
    TO MY COMMENT
    IT IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE MILITARY
    -if I offended some of you
    I did not mean do
    I apologize to all of you
    I serve in Germany also
    I was at fort chambly around 66
    in the middle east 63
    at fort raffa
    what a ****  hole that was
    I was with 56 Canadian transport
    which was call service Corp at that time
    but I serve mostly on static bases driving big wheel around
    radar base
    I know some of you where in infantry
    I give my hat to you guys
    well I hope some of you will stay in touch
    i whant to thank  the one who made  me check my spelling
    this was neet thank you
    moose----------------------------------------------------
    Click here for Free Video!!
     http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 

http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Mr. Lawson
I serve in 61 62
was good in those days
sleep in theold camels barn
then move to the new little huts
but there were lots a drinking then
now I suffer
moos
-----------------------------------------------------Click here 
for
Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Lawson

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Sunday, March 12, 2000 
3:34
PM
  Subject: Re: 56 amp 1 Truck 

  Moose 

  When were you in 56 Truck ? I was there Feb 62 - Feb 63 home less then 
a year
  then 1 Truck. don‘t see you up on the Corps Page.
   For you guys reference the old NATO 
Brigade in
  early 60s we had one lad in three years had 365 occurrence reports. 
That‘s the
  one‘s they knew of. RCEME remember Everte when your recovery 
forgot they
  had the Mark III up and remodeled the house fronts on old highway 1 ? 
And the
  pleasure of working hard, next to the glue factory, with a south wind, 
and a
  hang over.
  GO HUSKIES GO 

  NIL SINE LABORE
  Keith Lawson

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Moose 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Saturday, March 11, 
2000 5:08
    AM
    Subject: thank you note

    I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU THAT
    RESPONDED
    TO MY COMMENT
    IT IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE
    MILITARY
    -if I offended some of you
    I did not mean do
    I apologize to all of you
    I serve in Germany also
    I was at fort chambly around 66
    in the middle east 63
    at fort raffa
    what a ****  hole that was
    I was with 56 Canadian transport
    which was call service Corp at that 
time
    but I serve mostly on static bases driving big 
wheel
    around
    radar base
    I know some of you where in 
infantry
    I give my hat to you guys
    well I hope some of you will stay in 
touch
    i whant to thank the one who made me 
check my
    spelling
    this was neet thank you
    moose----------------------------------------------------Cli
ck
    here for Free Video!!http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 19:47:40 -0800*
Francois from Ian Edwards
Another source for you is the members of the Calgary Military Historical
Society they are really a collectors‘ club. They meet once a month on
a Tuesday evening can‘t recall which Tuesday in the PO‘s Mess of HMCS
Tecumseh.
"F. A." wrote:
> 
> Ian,
> 
>         sigh... that‘s the one, looks like my low-grade amnesia is kicking in
> again. Thanks...
> 
> Francois
> 
> Ian Edwards wrote:
> 
> > Francois from Ian Edwards:
> >
> > Perhaps what you are thinking of/looking for is the
> > flash of the 56 Canadian Reconnaisance/Squadron. Red letters on yellow.
> > Worn in 1956 of course in the Middle East. IIRC most of the troopers
> > came from the RCD and afterwards became the nucleus of the Regular Force
> > component of the FGH. Wayne Cline in Winnipeg often has this flash for
> > sale at Marway Militaria.
> >
> > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> > >
> > > Sorry !!!!!
> > >
> > > No Flashes issued for 56 Transport
> > >
> > > We wore armlets with:
> > >
> > > R.C.A.S.C. flash across the top,  U.N.E.F. Badge underneath followed by your
> > > rank insignia below
> > >
> > > The actual cap badge worn was UNEF.
> > >
> > > Larry
> > > -----------------------------------------------------
> > > Click here for Free Video!!
> > >  http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: F. A. 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 2:17 PM
> > > Subject: Re: Re service in the Middle East and Germany
> > >
> > > > Moose and Larry,
> > > >
> > > >         I‘ve been collecting Cdn Army shoulder flashes cloth for 22
> > > > years, one that has been alluding me is the 56 Transport shoulder flash,
> > > > I‘m pretty there was one. If not you can correct me.
> > > >
> > > > thanks in advance
> > > >
> > > > Francois
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > Moose Interesting that you were in fort Chambly in 1966I was in Fort
> > > > > Henry at the time - 64 to 67serve in Raffa - 1960 - 61I was the Chief
> > > > > Clerk of 56 Transport at the time. When in Germany I was with Bde HQ -
> > > > > Central Registry and thewith the Records Detachment. Looked after the
> > > > > Kline Huskies in the Soest Area 66 and 67 Good
> > > > > Luck -----------------------------------------------------
> > > > > Click here for Free Video!!
> > > > >  http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> > > > >
> > > > >      ----- Original Message -----
> > > > >      From: Moose
> > > > >      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >      Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 8:08 AM
> > > > >      Subject: thank you note
> > > > >       I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU  THAT RESPONDEDTO MY COMMENTIT
> > > > >      IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE MILITARY-if I offended
> > > > >      some of youI did not mean doI apologize to all of youI serve
> > > > >      in Germany alsoI was at fort chambly around 66in the middle
> > > > >      east 63at fort raffawhat a ****  hole that wasI was with 56
> > > > >      Canadian transportwhich was call service Corp at that
> > > > >      timebut I serve mostly on static bases driving big wheel
> > > > >      aroundradar baseI know some of you where in infantryI give
> > > > >      my hat to you guyswell I hope some of you will stay in
> > > > >      touchi whant to thank  the one who made  me check my
> > > > >      spellingthis was neet thank
> > > > >      youmoose----------------------------------------------------
> > > > >
> > > > >      Click here for Free Video!!
> > > > >       http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> > > > >
> > > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 20:00:05 -0700*
--------------785CDAA3175529A3FB73EC94
Ian,
        Thanks, I joined the group a little over a year ago. Good bunch of guys! Yep,
Tuesdays.
Francois
Ian Edwards wrote:
> Francois from Ian Edwards
>
> Another source for you is the members of the Calgary Military Historical
> Society they are really a collectors‘ club. They meet once a month on
> a Tuesday evening can‘t recall which Tuesday in the PO‘s Mess of HMCS
> Tecumseh.
>
> "F. A." wrote:
> >
> > Ian,
> >
> >         sigh... that‘s the one, looks like my low-grade amnesia is kicking in
> > again. Thanks...
> >
> > Francois
> >
> > Ian Edwards wrote:
> >
> > > Francois from Ian Edwards:
> > >
> > > Perhaps what you are thinking of/looking for is the
> > > flash of the 56 Canadian Reconnaisance/Squadron. Red letters on yellow.
> > > Worn in 1956 of course in the Middle East. IIRC most of the troopers
> > > came from the RCD and afterwards became the nucleus of the Regular Force
> > > component of the FGH. Wayne Cline in Winnipeg often has this flash for
> > > sale at Marway Militaria.
> > >
> > > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Sorry !!!!!
> > > >
> > > > No Flashes issued for 56 Transport
> > > >
> > > > We wore armlets with:
> > > >
> > > > R.C.A.S.C. flash across the top,  U.N.E.F. Badge underneath followed by your
> > > > rank insignia below
> > > >
> > > > The actual cap badge worn was UNEF.
> > > >
> > > > Larry
> > > > -----------------------------------------------------
> > > > Click here for Free Video!!
> > > >  http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> > > >
> > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > From: F. A. 
> > > > To: 
> > > > Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 2:17 PM
> > > > Subject: Re: Re service in the Middle East and Germany
> > > >
> > > > > Moose and Larry,
> > > > >
> > > > >         I‘ve been collecting Cdn Army shoulder flashes cloth for 22
> > > > > years, one that has been alluding me is the 56 Transport shoulder flash,
> > > > > I‘m pretty there was one. If not you can correct me.
> > > > >
> > > > > thanks in advance
> > > > >
> > > > > Francois
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > > Moose Interesting that you were in fort Chambly in 1966I was in Fort
> > > > > > Henry at the time - 64 to 67serve in Raffa - 1960 - 61I was the Chief
> > > > > > Clerk of 56 Transport at the time. When in Germany I was with Bde HQ -
> > > > > > Central Registry and thewith the Records Detachment. Looked after the
> > > > > > Kline Huskies in the Soest Area 66 and 67 Good
> > > > > > Luck -----------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > Click here for Free Video!!
> > > > > >  http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> > > > > >
> > > > > >      ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > >      From: Moose
> > > > > >      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > >      Sent: Saturday, March 11, 2000 8:08 AM
> > > > > >      Subject: thank you note
> > > > > >       I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU  THAT RESPONDEDTO MY COMMENTIT
> > > > > >      IS NICE TO SEE SOME OF YOU ARE TRUE MILITARY-if I offended
> > > > > >      some of youI did not mean doI apologize to all of youI serve
> > > > > >      in Germany alsoI was at fort chambly around 66in the middle
> > > > > >      east 63at fort raffawhat a ****  hole that wasI was with 56
> > > > > >      Canadian transportwhich was call service Corp at that
> > > > > >      timebut I serve mostly on static bases driving big wheel
> > > > > >      aroundradar baseI know some of you where in infantryI give
> > > > > >      my hat to you guyswell I hope some of you will stay in
> > > > > >      touchi whant to thank  the one who made  me check my
> > > > > >      spellingthis was neet thank
> > > > > >      youmoose----------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >
> > > > > >      Click here for Free Video!!
> > > > > >       http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------785CDAA3175529A3FB73EC94
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------785CDAA3175529A3FB73EC94--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

